# Music link page



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I was thinking that it might be a good idea to add a sticky in one of the sections for people to post links to where they have found free and legal downloadable music from the web, like the Mutopia Project. I come across free music a lot and I know a lot of musicians are interested in printing out music. This could be a nice way of keeping it organized and ba a useful tool for musicians.

If you wanted to make it a category instead of a sticky we can even right little reviews of places that we do buy music from! I actually have paid for music on the web, stuff to download and "real" sheet music (thankfully all my experiences have been good.)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A good idea! I will start with some links:

free pdf sheetmusic:

http://www.sheetmusicarchive.net
http://icking-music-archive.org/
http://muslib.mmv.ru/index_eng.html

midi collections:

THE site http://www.classicalarchives.com
http://www.kunstderfuge.com

mp3s:

http://www.classicalcat.net

(but hard to find free and GOOD recordings in the web )


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

cool!


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh cool. Daniel, you've shown me a couple sites I didn't know about! Yes!!! More sheet music!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

So far I've found only this one:

http://www.unlv.edu/faculty/btauchi/sheet_music/


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's what I've got:

http://www.mutopiaproject.org/

http://www.virtualsheetmusic.com/

Virtual sheet music is mostly music to buy, but there are many free samples.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Another pdf site
http://www.bh2000.net/score/


----------

